# Euthanasia



## BugHunter87 (Mar 19, 2015)

What are y'all's thoughts on euthanizing fish that are tank terrors? My LFS said to put them in the freezer. Seems cruel.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

My first choice would be to try and rehome the fish, whether to the LFS, friend, fish club members or online. If I was to choose the option to euthanize, a sharp knife to sever the head from the body is the cheapest method but not pain free, this should also include pithing of the head afterwards. I have used clove oil in the past but found it difficult to get the ratio correct. A product called Finquel may be a good choice and is often suggested.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use clove oil then freeze. Never had a problem with the clove oil...I'm probably overdosing. But I've had the same bottle for years.

I choose a recyclable container large enough for the fish and some tank water. Give the clove oil a couple shakes (it's in a tiny bottle with a top like soy sauce, kind of) and within 5 minutes the fish is upside down. Then the whole thing goes in the freezer until garbage day.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I would not euthanize a bully, a sick fish that will not recover-yes, but not a bully. Re-home him, give to LFS, fish club, ect. If we all euthanize "tank terrors", half the Mbunas would be gone.


----------



## klimarov (May 12, 2015)

why to go through such a work load, flash it into the toilet and done deal.


----------



## BugHunter87 (Mar 19, 2015)

klimarov said:


> why to go through such a work load, flash it into the toilet and done deal.


Like I said in your other post, "You should never flush fish, even if they are dead. The wastewater collections systems in municipalities are not designed for that."


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

BugHunter87 said:


> klimarov said:
> 
> 
> > why to go through such a work load, flash it into the toilet and done deal.
> ...


Plus one. Clove oil, freeze and garbage collection.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

klimarov said:


> why to go through such a work load, flash it into the toilet and done deal.


+1 To that. Time tested method. 
Waste water not designed for dead fish? How do they cope with all the, uhmmm, fish sized turds? :lol:


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

I assumed Tibetan children when I read youth in Asia


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

More than worrying on how to euthanize one, I get more bummed out when I find one dead in the tank and wonder why it died. I have only had 2 or 3 out of 50 or 60 in a group of Tropheus. Euthanizing is the easy part, whether you use clove oil or put it in a baggie and smash it's head with a hammer.

That being said I would feel worse killing a sick Oscar I had for 15 years, than one beat up or sick fish out of large group, after trying to save them.

Some people handle it better than others, I have fished all my life and worked on fishing/crab boats in Alaska, so to me it's not a big deal. Still bummed when I find one dead in the tank though.


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

For me, out of the tank, into an ice cream container. Into the freezer, night, night.
it's dark for the fish, the water cools slowly, the fish goes into a coma before it realises what's happening.
I flush the dead fish, the sewerage works has handled my waste for 38 years, and what I flush down the pipe in dead fish form would be a welcome relief.... Just kidding honey, no really, I love your cooking.
I have been in a bind with a severe case of bloat where I had to euthanase immediately. I caught it out and quickly and forcefully struck it on the head with a solid object. (old TV remote) The fish died instantly.
A bully doesn't deserve the death sentence. He's not a bully as much as a fish trying to do HIS thing and you don't like it. You don't need to put up with it, but there are many better ways.


----------



## ohmieryerye (Feb 1, 2014)

i always went for the 'clubbing' method. a quick drop in a plastic bag and then smash it with a 30lb dumbbell. however I only did this with sick fish that i know would not recover in the hospital tank to ease suffering, bullies get rehomed, doesn't seem nice to punish something that is following instinct and knows no better.


----------

